# Johnsonville Brats



## DannyTX (Jun 4, 2011)

I vaguely remember a Johnsonville Brat commercial with I think Jim Belushi saying something like, “never ever pierce a Johnsonville Brat.  Well, I like to cook them another way that puts a good sear on them and eliminates some of the fat. 

My wife threw together the sides, which is just good ole pintos, hash browns, and I think a stir-fried mix of cabbage and onions with bacon.  This is my kind of comfort food.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 5, 2011)

Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## BigAL (Jun 5, 2011)

Is that brown sugar on some of those?  I sure like the color on those brats, and the plate looks fantastic!  Nice job.


----------



## Don Cash (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, looks great! We cut ours in half like that sometimes too. Pintos are one of my favorites. "Comfort food" is right!


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 5, 2011)

Great lookin' meal Danny!


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd go with YUMMY!


----------



## DannyTX (Jun 5, 2011)

BigAL said:
			
		

> Is that brown sugar on some of those?  I sure like the color on those brats, and the plate looks fantastic!  Nice job.


Nothing was added to these brats.  I was short on time and just sliced them in half and threw them on.  They have enough fat in them to make a glaze.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## muddave (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks great to me


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 5, 2011)

Those look outstanding!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks mighty tasty. Fine job young man. We been getting some good sausage at Albertsons from the Syracuse Sausage Co. in Ponder, TX. They keep em in the fresh meat section where the butcher hangs out and shows stuff in the display. They charge a buck a piece which they seem to be real uniform bound to be 4 oz links which figgers out to 4 bucks a pound I think. The cheddar jap version is very good. Make you chunk rocks at them old tasteless Johnsonvilles Now dont guess I can nag too hard cuz Johnsonville is getting creative on the flavors too. I bumped into some real good spicy models here while back but I forget where right now. Know a bunch of restaurants are using the Syracuse brand for their sausage entree or whutever its called.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2011)

Just curious and I've seen a lot of people doing burgers like this......why not just cook them on the grill for more flavor or inside if you're gonna use a pan?

When I do brats, I grill, then pierce, then put into a beer bath with butter, onions and pepper.  This way the brats become tender, render the fat and absorb the beer flavor.


----------



## DannyTX (Jun 5, 2011)

Larry, if you close the lid on a charcoal grill, or a gasser with wood chips, you still get the grill flavor.  However, this pan / griddle is a little different.  It has holes in it.  

This griddle is my own creation called the Holey Griddle that I sell online.  Still being new to the forum and not wanting to get scorched for looking like a spammer I just haven’t mentioned it yet.  I also thought that maybe some of you had seen it or heard of it before anyway.  My earlier photos weren’t as close up and didn’t really show the holes.  Actually, I just noticed that this photo was a closer shot than my previous pictures and you can see a hole or two.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Just curious and I've seen a lot of people doing burgers like this......why not just cook them on the grill for more flavor or inside if you're gonna use a pan?
> 
> When I do brats, I grill, then pierce, then put into a beer bath with butter, onions and pepper.  This way the brats become tender, render the fat and absorb the beer flavor.


Look at the pic bucket head, the pan has holes in it. but alas, done on gas.  :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2011)

DannyTX said:
			
		

> Larry, if you close the lid on a charcoal grill, or a gasser with wood chips, you still get the grill flavor.  However, this pan / griddle is a little different.  It has holes in it.
> 
> This griddle is my own creation called the Holey Griddle that I sell online.  Still being new to the forum and not wanting to get scorched for looking like a spammer I just haven’t mentioned it yet.  I also thought that maybe some of you had seen it or heard of it before anyway.  My earlier photos weren’t as close up and didn’t really show the holes.  Actually, I just noticed that this photo was a closer shot than my previous pictures and you can see a hole or two.



Okay, I missed the holes.  That pan would be great for making sausage and sauteed onions and peppers or steak and cheese.  I like it.

Feel free to post the link to the pans.  I own this forum, I just let Greg manage it and from time to time he screws up but does a decent job for the wage I pay him.  I'll trade you 3 Award Winning Wolfe Rub Recipes for a pan.  :?


----------



## DannyTX (Jun 6, 2011)

Pigs, Even though it is on gas for this particular cook I have put a rack in there where I pile up some wood to get smoking before I start cooking.  I use the Weber Kettle from time to time, when I have the time.  The Brat deal was spur of the moment.  Actually, my wood rack has been working real well on the Weber Genesis.  It is spoiling me and making that Kettle start to feel lonely.    

Larry, I will put a link on my sig a little later /  http://www.holeygriddle.com/   I have more seasonings and such in the pantry now than I can use up before they spoil.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2011)

DannyTX said:
			
		

> Pigs, Even though it is on gas for this particular cook I have put a rack in there where I pile up some wood to get smoking before I start cooking.  I use the Weber Kettle from time to time, when I have the time.  The Brat deal was spur of the moment.  Actually, my wood rack has been working real well on the Weber Genesis.  It is spoiling me and making that Kettle start to feel lonely.
> 
> Larry, I will put a link on my sig a little later /  http://www.holeygriddle.com/ *I have more seasonings and such in the pantry now than I can use up before they spoil*.



I'll take that as a no.


----------



## DannyTX (Jun 6, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DannyTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, It means that I have accumulated so much already that my wife will shoot me if I bring in any more since we already have enough to rub a cattle herd.


----------

